# Price range of Shetlands??



## andi (Dec 20, 2004)

Hi every one, I have never owned a Shetland but am looking at the possibility of buying one to breed. I really like the more solid look of the Classics. I am looking for a shetland that has a very deep hip, long neck and small head. I also really admire alot of the Bar G's Rock "E" Horses that I have seen. Does any one know what the average price of a high quality Shetland like this would cost? It is really strange and scary looking at purchasing without knowing what really is correct and reasonable pricing.




Miniatures where alot easier.



I was able to watch and learn from my parents for years before ever making my own first purchase.

Thanks for your help


----------



## Miniv (Dec 20, 2004)

Well....I hate to post this in a public forum... BUT, you are still at the early RE-discovery stages of the American Classic Shetland. That means you can still find a number of wonderful show quality and highly bred classic shetlands, including ones that are AMHR, for as little as $500 (colts usually) and fillies/mares for as little as $1000 to $1500.

There is an e-mail chat forum that may be a good place to pop into. The site addy is:

<[email protected]> ......go figure.....





Enjoy your search,

MA


----------



## Belinda (Dec 20, 2004)

Well as the old saying goes, a horse is worth what someone is willing to pay !!





But to try and give you a idea, The Top Show Shetlands that I have been dealing with , showing , selling , breeding etc. They are starting in the neighborhood of $3,500 and up.. We sold a gelding before Congress and brought $7,500. He is a very very nice horse and did go on to Win National Grand Under Gelding, and Amateur High Point for his new owner..








I show for Wall Street Shetlands ( Richard & Jacque Mason) and they own the Old Bar G Rock E stud . They bought Rock E and all his mares about 3 years ago.. Please visit my web site to see more of the Rock E horses..





We just love the Classic Shetlands and really enjoy showing them for our clients and once and while get show some of our own.. LOL!!!






B & L Rock E Bright Day,


----------



## Erica (Dec 20, 2004)

They range - You can find them cheaper and then the good ones are quite expensive, just like any horse. I know several friends that I show with have paid up to $10,000 for a good Congress Champion quality shetland.

Belinda you must have been typing when I was.........yep I was talking about some of your awesome horses and your clients. BEAUTIFUL shetlands, if you are looking for a good one, that will win go there.


----------



## lyn_j (Dec 29, 2004)

[SIZE=14pt]James, Steels little brother, same dam different sire sold this summer for 3500.00. Doc has another of his brothers same sire different dam for sale now. The prices for the top show prospects ( and since I know you that is what you would want.....lol) the ranges are just like for the good minis. go to the taylor web site and ee the ponies for sale page.[/SIZE]

shttp://www.taylorponyfarm.com/show.htm

Lyn


----------



## starminis (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm also interested in the ASPC( shetlands). I have been looking for a ASPC pony close to Idaho. Been looking for over a year. But no luck. If anyone hear of one pm me.


----------



## Sharron (Jan 19, 2005)

I have to agree with Belinda, the old adage of you get what you pay for is also applicable here. Shop with a farm that has proven winners in the Futurity and the open classes...That is NOT to say that there isn't a "cinderella horse" out there, that it might take beating the bushes to find. However there are several proven show youngsters out there too that are priced within a reasonable range. If you would like to check out our web page and horses got to www.sharrway.com. Pages need updating, and we do have some very nice quality mares and geldings for sale...Unless all Shetland breeders get together, and raise the prices up from 2, 3, 4, and 500 dollar range. It will remain difficult to command top dollar for a proven winner. Why would anyone unless they have "been there and done that" go out and pay $3500.00 when they can go to someone else and buy one for 200.00 dollars? They quickly see the error of their ways, however, when they lead some of those horses into the show ring and are continually at the bottom of the classes...it is the true shetland fancier that will admit their mistakes, take their lumps, and bite the bullet to go out and purchase already winning ponies.

I am NOT saying there isn't a place for the less expensive ponies, there is, for those that want a pet to play around with, but for serious competition, better do some homework, and buy the best that you can afford, especially if basing a breeding program on it. The best advice we were ever given was "Buy the best you can afford when looking for breeding or showing animals"...it certainly has paid off VERY well for us.

Research, contact several breeders, KNOW where you are going with this breed...showing? CDE? Childs show animal? 4-H, FFA etc.

Or is this just because Joe Blow owns one, and you want to keep up with the Jones?

Also remember this breed ISN"T a miniature, they don't think like a miniature, they don't act like a miniature, and you should have enough of a equine background to be able to handle what ever comes up with these ponies. Remember it is ALWAYS going to be the poor ponies fault, if any given handler or novice owner can't handle them, and the Shetland will be right back fighting the rumors and inuendo's of being mean, and unhandlable, so please do your research, ask a million questions, check with other breeders to see who has a reputation for selling honest well trained ponies, and if you want to raise one and train it yourself, find out the idiocyncrosies of the various bloodlines, as some have

some very distinguishable "quirks" that I won't go into here.

I have my flame suit on so fire away...these observations are from one that has been involved with various breeds of horses & Ponies over a 55 year period, have first hand knowledge of what I have spoken about here...If you would like to further discuss this subject, and don't necessarily want do it on a public forum, please contact me privately. Sorry to get on my soap box.

Sharron


----------



## kaykay (Jan 19, 2005)

great points sharon. especially on the personality of a shetland vs a mini. I love and own both but a shetland is a much different animal and if you cant stay one step ahead of them (mentally) at all times you can be in trouble. But thats what makes me love mine so much.


----------



## Serene Acres (Jan 19, 2005)

My father has owned Shetlands for forty years and what Belinda and Sharron say is very true. If your really interested go to the Congress and watch and see what peaks your interest. Area II is a hot bed of Shetland activity there are a quite a few folks that would be more than willing to talk too you and try in help any way possible but than again if you go to Congress after seeing the Ponies Belinda shows there would be no need to look any further.


----------



## Karen S (Jan 19, 2005)

Ditto to Belinda & Sharron,

I too was one that converted from Miniatures to Shetlands back in 1999. I received one as a Christmas gift from my family and was hooked from then on. We played with "Azzie" for three years before I decided that I wanted to step more into the world of Shetlands and what they had to offer. I watched those ponies at the various shows, what the different bloodlines where at what breeders were doing in the showring.

I studied, looked at and decided on the bloodlines that suited me and what I was looking for. In 2002 I was given the opportunity to purchase the 2002 Classic Pony of the Year, Pan's Silver Image and a mare that was already bred to "Wolfe" from Cathy Brubaker of Friendship farm. Did I pay premium dollar for that stallion & mare. You betcha, was I disappointed, no way, as we are currently showing and exhibiting some of "Wolfe's" first get who are doing very well in the showring.

I would like to invite you to visit our website and take a look at what we have to offer. I do have two stallions and a filly from the 2004 crop that are for sale and will be in the showring this season.

Karen Shaw

Fiddlestix Miniatures & Shetlands

Burleson Texas

http://www.fiddlestixponyfarm.com


----------



## justaboutgeese (Jan 20, 2005)

We had shetlands that we showed in the roadster classes many years ago. Many of our animals came from the "Curtis Frisco Pete" line and had good breeding and nice natural action. Neighbors were always stopping in to find an animal for their children or grandchildren. The old saying about a kid size animal with a man size disposition in so many cases is true. We owned a few exceptions but as a rule I prefer my mini horses to the Shetland - Hackney etc breeds of ponies. The disposition and temperment are the difference between night and day


----------



## kaykay (Jan 20, 2005)

this is kinda how shetlands get such a bad rep. Im sure there are some with bad temperments just like there are minis but alot of the reputation has to do with mis handling and not training. They are much more horse like than a mini.

If you could have seen patches at shows last year. She would stand in her stall and constantly look for my son. Everyone there noticed how she would stick her head as much as she could and just look at him. Everytime we go in t he pasture she comes up and lays her head on my shoulder. Is she more of a handful than a mini? without a doubt! but at the same time she is very loving and has taught us a lot.


----------



## runamuk (Jan 20, 2005)

kaykay I so completely agree....my first equine was a shetland (old style) I got him when I was 8 he was a holy terror and taught me ponies are evil



well by the time I had the horse experience to properly handle him I was too darn big to ride him.....parents who get a pony or a mini and just hand it off to the kids are headed for a whole world of hurt..........years later I lived and worked on the pony farm and discovered that ponies are not evil just the opposite they are willing smart and want to please.....I loved those ponies....we had everything from mini's to shetland to welsh to poa to hackney cross to arab cross to peruvian cross and all of these ponies had such wonderful personalities.......

OH and one of the most beautiful ponies and fun to ride was a peruvian hackney cross mare that was buckskin, she could both trot and gait and was so smooth that you could ride her all day without a saddle.......man I miss my days of riding


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Jan 20, 2005)

I was very much (still am) on a classic pony search but life has thrown some loop holes into my plans





but when i did find one a wondeful gelding i cant tell you how many people mini people (meaning not really horse people if that makes sense) but yet the same ones complaining aobut the mini market went off the deep end why are you getting a gelding get something you can breed it was well quite an eye opener for me on the difference between mini people and horse people even those that have been breeding and showing for a while

all that said when things even out a bit here i want a classic pony more for CDE and such but possibly some light showing but a been there done that kinda guy and it will be a gelding no point in getting any breeding stock till i can say i have been there done that with the breed and showing i did learn from my mini mistakes and had i done what my head knew instead of what my heart told me when i first got into minis i might be a few years ahead in my own program but oh well live and learn right.


----------



## kaykay (Jan 20, 2005)

thats so funny lisa. Patches is 6 and has never been bred and people always ask me why. We will breed her this year but dang we were having too much showing her. Her last owner trained her to drive and just had fun driving her every weekend. Also its very hard to find a shetland stallion in my area. (one with papers anyway) so this year we will breed her to my friends caspain as hes a very good match i think for her.


----------



## Getitia (Jan 20, 2005)

I totally agree with Sharon.





Like most things in life, you normally end up getting what you pay for.



Personally, we have invested a considerable amount in our breeding stock over the years and it has rewarded us greatly in the showring - year after year after year. A little luck helped along the way as well. And we are most thankful to those dedicated breeders for helping us.

Although we have miniatures, both a and b sizes, I really like the Classics - and I do mean really like them - they have bigger engines, are very smart, and can be oh, so elegant and refined. Plus our grandchildren can ride them





Today you can purchase $200 miniatures or $200 shetlands - but seldom will those horses/ponies take you where you need to go long term. Wonderful pets yes, National Level Competitive halter ponies - normally no. - there are and will always be exceptions - but it is not the rule.

In the 10 years we have been exhibiting ponies, I have been amazed at the increase in class size and quality of animals exhibited. If the last 5 years is any indicator of the next 5 - it is truly exciting.

For those who have not owned a classic - you truly do not know what you are missing.


----------



## lyn_j (Jan 20, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]I really love my double registered shetlands. Yes they are "hotter" in some cases but are also very manageable. People talked on a mini thread about Steel's Charisma..... I find that in many of the shetlands I have and have seen. His daughter that Getetia has Be Steel My Heart has that same Charisma and look about her.... Getetias stallion Kid Lee has that look too. When you have good ponies that are your breeding program you can guarantee the results even more than with the minis.Even hotter....STeel and Teddy are easier to work around and with than a strictly mini mare I have....they seem to think more about what they are doing and why they are acting the way they do. Carbon puts her body in gear before her brain![/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (Jan 20, 2005)

Man Getitia...I would SO be looking to you if I was looking for a Shetland! i LOVE your horses! Sorry...just got back from drooling over your website...





-Amy


----------

